
Breaking the Fermilab Code - pchristensen
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/05/breaking-fermilab-code.html
======
jgrahamc
Oh. Thanks for posting my blog here. I'm still working on the middle section,
but I'm not getting anywhere. There's been lots of speculation that the three
symbols above the bottom section refer to an employee number at Fermilab...
that's perhaps correct, but I still think the long block of hex in the middle
section needs breaking.

I'm speculating at the moment that it's yet another ternary representation
like the other two.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Very nicely done. I saw the result posted here earlier, but it's great to get
to see the steps that were involved in the decryption.

